# Car crime in Hurghada



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi just to let you know, my husbands car, was broken into yesterday, outside of El Mina Mosque. Window smashed and various things stolen....... The police said there were five cars done at the same time, not great but at least no one was hurt....


----------

